# New Humble Bundle, 14 days of Bundle!



## Attila13 (May 13, 2014)

​



Well this is it people!
The 14 days of bundle is over! We had some good ones and a bunch of bad ones, but what can we do? Nothing! This is a charity event so if we want to support charity we'll take anything. 
I had fun keeping up to date this thread and I'll leave it open for one more day in case someone wants to give his/her opinion on this. So I'm asking this for the last time from you tempers, well what do you think about these past 2 weeks of bundles? 



Spoiler: Past Bundles



Yep, as you hear it, Humble Bundle is selling a new Bundle every day for 14 days. 


Spoiler: Day 1 of 14



First Bundle is with Deep Silver called "Humble Deep Silver Re-Bundle".



​




*The Bundle contains:*
Saints Row 2
Saints Row: The Third + Soundtrack
Risen 2: Dark Waters + Soundtrack
Sacred 2: Gold Edition + Soundtrack

*Pay the average of 5,70$ (as of this time) and you'll unlock:*
Dead Island GOTY
Saints Row: The Third - The Full DLC package, although it's not the the "full" package because it doesn't really contain all of the DLC. 
Metro 2033
Risen + Soundtrack
Sacred Citadel

*Pay 9$ or more to unlock:*
Dead Island Riptide: The Complete Edition + Soundtrack



So guys...what do you think about the bundle?  I personally will pass it, because it contains only one game I'd like so nope...





Spoiler: Day 2 of 14



Coming in on the second day it's the Bundle, called "From Outer Space".


 
​*The Bundle contains:*
X3: Terran Conflict

*Pay the average of 7,96$ (as of this time) and you'll unlock:*
Universe Sandbox

*Pay 10$ or more to unlock:*
Kinetic Void (Early Access Game)

Well if you ask me....today's Bundle is shitty as hell....   What do you guys think?





Spoiler: Day 3 of 14



Coming in on the third day it's the "The Banner Saga Bundle".


​
​*The Bundle contains:*
The Banner Saga Artwork
The Banner Saga: Factions - Starter Pack

*Pay the average of 10,68$ (as of this time) and you'll unlock:*
The Banner Saga: Factions - Variations Pack

*Pay 15$ or more to unlock:*
The Banner Saga

Well yeah... I'll pass.... worthless bundle for me! What do you guys think?





Spoiler: Day 4 of 14



Coming in on the 4th day it's another "Re" Bundle called, "The Humble Indie Re-Bundle 8".



 
*The Bundle contains:*
Dear Easter + Soundtrack
Capsized + Soundtrack
Awesomenauts + Soundtrack
Thomas was Alone + Soundtrack
Little Inferno + Soundtrack

*Pay the average of 5,31$ (as of this time) and you'll unlock:*
Hotline Miami + Soundtrack
Proteus
Tiny &Big in Grandpa's Leftovers + Soundtrack
English Country Tune + Soundtrack
Intrusion 2 + Soundtrack
Oil Rush + Soundtrack

Nice choice of games on this day's bundle. All nice indie games and many are DRM-Free and available on Windows, Mac and Linux too! It's a good little bundle if you ask me, what do you guys think? 





Spoiler: Day 5 of 14



Coming in on the 5th day it's a Team 17 bundle! 



 
*The Bundle contains:*
Superfrog HD + Soundtrack
Worms Blast
Worms Crazy Golf + Soundtrack
Worms Pinball + Soundtrack
Worms Ultimate Mayhem + Soundtrack

*Pay 6$ or more to unlock:*
Worms Armageddon + Soundtrack

*Pay 10$ or more to unlock:*
Worms Clan Wars
Worms Revolution - Gold Edition + Soundtrack
Alien Breed: Impact + Soundtrack
Alien Breed 2: Assault

Well would you look at that! Great bundle today if you ask me! I always liked Worms and Team 17, so it's a great little bundle for me! It's a pity that there's no Worms World Party and Worms Reloaded, but this is good enough as it is. 
Unfortunately for some, there's no DRM-Free this day so, what do you guys think? 





Spoiler: Day 6 of 14



Coming in on the 6th day it's a "Hammerwatch Bundle"



​ 
*The Bundle contains:*
Hammerwatch Soundtrack and Art Pack

*Pay the average of 5,30$ (as of this time) and you'll unlock:*
Hammerwatch

*Pay 8$ or more to unlock:*
Hammerwatch Gift 3-Pack

Well yeah.... Are you fucking kidding me????? Yesterday was a good bundle, and now comes this.... It's even worse than the previous bad bundles... So what do you guys think? Is it bad or bad??





Spoiler: Day 7 of 14



Coming in on the 7th day it's a bundle called Melee.



​*The Bundle contains:*
Guilty Gear Isuka

*Pay the average of 3,99$ (as of this time) and you'll unlock:*
Vanguard Princess

*Pay 10$ or more to unlock:*
Blade Symphony

Well it's better than yesterday, but it's still not a great one! What do you guys think?





Spoiler: Day 8 of 14



Coming in on the 8th day, it's a "Crusader Kings" Bundle.



​*The Bundle contains:*
Crusader Kings Complete
Crusader Kings - A Fall of Kings

*Pay 8$ or more to unlock:*
Crusader Kings II

*Pay 20$ or more to unlock:*

Crusader Kings II DLC Collection (21 DLC Packs)

So what can I say? I'm not really into Crusader Kings, but either way, it's not the best bundle out there... What do you guys think?





Spoiler: Day 9 of 14



Coming in on the 9th day, it's a bundle called Flying.



 
*The Bundle contains:*
Race the Sun + Soundtrack

*Pay the average of 4$ (as of this time) and you'll unlock:*
Guns of Icarus Online + Soundtrack

*Pay 10$ or more to unlock:*
Strike Vector

Well....the only good game from this bundle needs to be Guns f Icarus Online in my opinion....Man these bundles are getting worse every day...
What do you guys think?





Spoiler: Day 10 of 14



Coming in on the 10th day it's a simple indie bundle. It doesn't even have a title nor a logo...

​*The Bundle contains:*
Escape Goat 2 and Ironclad Tactics Soundtracks
Soulcaster: Book I & 2

*Pay the average of 5,45$ (as of this time) and you'll unlock:*
Incredipede

*Pay 6$ or more to unlock:*
Escape Goat 2

*Pay 10$ or more to unlock:*
Ironclad Tactics

Well thanks, but no thanks....Don't want any of them.... What do you guys think?





Spoiler: Day 11 of 14



Coming in on the 11th day it's a bundle called Dungeons.



 
*The Bundle contains:*
Paper Sorcerer + Soundtrack

*Pay the average of 3,12$ (as of this time) and you'll unlock:*
Legend of Grimrock + Soundtrack

*Pay 10$ or more to unlock:*
Desktop Dungeons

Well for me the only game that is good enough is Legend of Grimrock, which I already finished, so meh....





Spoiler: Day 12 of 14



Coming in on the 12th day it's an Eve Online Bundle.



 
*The Bundle contains:*
EVE Online: Starter Pack

*Pay the average of 3,82$ (as of this time) and you'll unlock:*
EVE Online: Vanity Pack

*Pay 20$ or more to unlock:*
EVE Online: PLEX

Is this fucking serious?  What do you guys think?





Spoiler: Day 13 of 14



Coming in on the 13th day it's a bundle called Reverb Triple XP.



 
*The Bundle contains:*
Guncraft

*Pay the average of 2,93$ (as of this time) and you'll unlock:*
Ravaged Zombie Appocalypse

*Pay 9$ or more to unlock:*
Orc Attack: Flatulent Rebellion


Not such a bad bundle, what do you guys think? Let's hope that the last bundle of tomorrow will be epic. 





Spoiler: Day 14 of 14



Ok boys and girls, man and women here comes the last day of this little marathon. Here comes the day when it's supposed to be the best of the best. We had good and bad, awesome and horrible bundles, but what do we have today? Well coming on the 14th and last day, we have a bundle called, Total War.



​*The Bundle contains:*
Napoleon: Total War Art Pack "Pay what you want for a beautiful high-rez art pack!"

*Pay 7$ or more to unlock:*
Napoleon: Total War
Napoleon: Total War Collection

*Pay 25$ or more to unlock:*
Total War: Master Collection

*Pay 45$ or more to unlock:*
Total War: Grand Master Collection

Well this is the moment we've all been waiting for. We all anticipated that the last day will bring a grand epic bundle, and it sure did! Too bad that the first three options include only Napoleon and the others only at the end, but hey, it's still a very nice bundle to get if you didn't already tried out the Total War series, then this is the right time to check them out! 
So what is your opinion guys? 







I'll update the thread every day with the new bundles!  My time zone is EEST = GMT+3 DST so stay tuned!

 Source


----------



## Qtis (May 13, 2014)

First the Spring Insomnia Sale on GoG.com and this on HumbleBundle.com. Nice summer incoming!

The first bundle is nice, though not for me (just like I mentioned when it was originally released). Some fine games there, but I've got the interesting ones already


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 13, 2014)

Will this just be 14 days of bundles past, or will we see some new bundles too?


----------



## Attila13 (May 13, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Will this just be 14 days of bundles past, or will we see some new bundles too?


 
New bundle every single day for 14 days. Although I don't know if there will be some new other "Re" Bundles as well.


----------



## Qtis (May 13, 2014)

Front page'd to spread the love! Games and charity with no DRM attached is the shizles!


----------



## Attila13 (May 13, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Front page'd to spread the love! Games and charity with no DRM attached is the shizles!


 
Thanks. 
It's my second front page in 4 days. I feel important.


----------



## grossaffe (May 13, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Front page'd to spread the love! Games and charity with no DRM attached is the shizles!


Well so far the first bundle is Steam only, so I wouldn't say no DRM.


----------



## Qtis (May 13, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Well so far the first bundle is Steam only, so I wouldn't say no DRM.


 
How did I miss that? O_O

Oh well, hopefully not all the bundles are Steam-only..


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 13, 2014)

Qtis said:


> How did I miss that? O_O
> 
> Oh well, hopefully not all the bundles are Steam-only..


Normally they aren't. It depends on the developer as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Flame (May 13, 2014)

I want one with the Braid & and one with Cave Story+...


----------



## grossaffe (May 13, 2014)

Qtis said:


> How did I miss that? O_O
> 
> Oh well, hopefully not all the bundles are Steam-only..


Yeah, I'm hoping for some DRM-Free Linux bundles.


----------



## Attila13 (May 13, 2014)

Flame said:


> I want one with the Braid & and one with Cave Story+...


 
Cave Story+, VVVVVV, Limbo + other awesome Indie games were on the Weekly sale last week I think or two weeks ago.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 13, 2014)

I own every single thing in the top level bundle already, save for the sound tracks, probably from various bundles past and other Steam sales.

As much as I like buying every Humble Bundle, regardless of whether I'll play the games or not... pass.


----------



## Flame (May 13, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> Cave Story+, VVVVVV, Limbo + other awesome Indie games were on the Weekly sale last week I think or two weeks ago.


 

*flame laptop:* *hello flame*

*flame*: *yes Flame's laptop*

*flame laptop* *you want to know something flame*

flame *yes?*

*flame laptop* *awesome Indie games were on the Weekly sale last week*

*flame* *goddamit*

*flame laptop*: *this is why we can't have nice things, your to busing eating prawn*











but fo' real but humble bundle needs to setup its ads game or send me email with this info....


----------



## Arras (May 13, 2014)

Flame said:


> *flame laptop:* *hello flame*
> 
> *flame*: *yes Flame's laptop*
> 
> ...


http://us7.campaign-archive2.com/?u=a42731fd3353ff4c76f7f11bb&id=bdf38b2f17&e=1358923a19


----------



## Flame (May 13, 2014)

Arras said:


> http://us7.campaign-archive2.com/?u=a42731fd3353ff4c76f7f11bb&id=bdf38b2f17&e=1358923a19


 
why Arras... WHY!


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 13, 2014)

I miss the days when people gave the heads up here when really good Bundles popped up, weekly sales and big bundles.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 13, 2014)

I have none of those games yet.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 13, 2014)

Oh, man...my wallet is SO GOING TO KILL ME! 
(I just bought the nightdive pack today)

I already had the silver bundle. But due to already having saints row two (and forgetting to redeem it in a timely matter), I could never activate SR3.

...and now I just created a second steam account in order not to have the same shenanigans when purchasing the UT complete pack. So...I bought the silver bundle again.

Please tell me these games have awesome LAN potential. 


EDIT: by the way...wtf is going on with all these online deals lately? GoG is holding a sales, humble bundle kicks it up a notch, BAM...and on steam itself and the humble store there's also more discounts than usual. Any more and we should be holding a contest: how many AAA-titles can you purchase for 50 bucks?


----------



## Satangel (May 13, 2014)

The poll is kinda useless, since everyday the Bundle changes?
Nice bundle, I already have it though. Looking forward to the other bundles, will bookmark this thread.


----------



## Attila13 (May 13, 2014)

Satangel said:


> The poll is kinda useless, since everyday the Bundle changes?
> Nice bundle, I already have it though. Looking forward to the other bundles, will bookmark this thread.


 
Now that you mention it...I agree....I screwed up.... 
Too bad I can't change/remove it.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Nice bundle, I already have it though. Looking forward to the other bundles, will bookmark this thread.


You may also enjoy http://igbwiki.com/wiki/Indie_Game_Bundle_Wiki
I could not find the thread it was linked in so thanks to the person that linked me to that.

As for the matter at hand I would like some of those games but not enough to get Steam.

Edit. Removed the poll at the OP's request/because it made sense.


----------



## Mario92 (May 13, 2014)

Qtis said:


> First the Spring Insomnia Sale on GoG.com and this on HumbleBundle.com. Nice summer incoming!
> 
> The first bundle is nice, though not for me (just like I mentioned when it was originally released). Some fine games there, but I've got the interesting ones already


 
They already have spring sale on Humble Store going for week or so. There has been few really good deals, got myself Saints Row IV with season pass, Kickbeat and Sonic Collection. 10% going to charity is great excuse to spend more money to games I have no time to play because of massive backlog :3


----------



## Gahars (May 13, 2014)

Is it too early to hope for Transistor?


----------



## CathyRina (May 13, 2014)

Risen 1 and 2 are in this bundle? That's great!
I already have both...


----------



## Attila13 (May 14, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> You may also enjoy http://igbwiki.com/wiki/Indie_Game_Bundle_Wiki
> Removed the poll at the OP's request/because it made sense.


 
Thank you for that FAST6191, that was _fast_.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 14, 2014)

Saints Row 2? Hell yes!


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 14, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Saints Row 2? Hell yes!


The PC version is an awful, awful mess. Just bad. Seriously terrible. One of the worst ports ever. There are mods out there that work to correct some of the problems, but there are some problems that run too deep for anybody but the developer to fix, which they never did and never will.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 14, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> The PC version is an awful, awful mess. Just bad. Seriously terrible. One of the worst ports ever. There are mods out there that work to correct some of the problems, but there are some problems that run too deep for anybody but the developer to fix, which they never did and never will.


 

Wait what... ;-;
I've heard good things, never knew the PC version was so different... Thanks for the heads up man!


----------



## Apex (May 14, 2014)

This is going to sound very cynical, but after the last couple of months, I don't have high expectations for any of the 14 bundles, especially seeing that they started with a repeat.


----------



## ResleyZ (May 14, 2014)

Already bought the Deep Silver bundle when it came a while ago. Only game I don't have from this bundle is Dead Island: Riptide, which I actually want, but with a ton of purchases the last two months, I can't buy this bundle for this game alone.
Wonder which bundles will be coming next, maybe they'll make the older bundles available again for those who couldn't get them.


----------



## PityOnU (May 14, 2014)

Here's hoping future bundles are DRM-free, and maybe some awesome Android ones as well.

The fact that Humble Bundle games are largely DRM-free is basically the whole reason I buy them (in addition to helping charity). I figure my dollars going elsewhere will encourage some change in how AAA developers handle their releases.


----------



## Satangel (May 14, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Wait what... ;-;
> I've heard good things, never knew the PC version was so different... Thanks for the heads up man!


Yeah it's terrible. A shame, but really, DON'T play it on PC, it's atrocious.


----------



## pwsincd (May 14, 2014)

OOOO rubbish space games ... ill pass on day 2 tyvm....


----------



## Attila13 (May 14, 2014)

OP Updated!
Not much to see this day unfortunately....


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2014)

I would have liked a copy of X3, however it is steam only which is a pity. Universe Sandbox intrigues me but not enough to overcome my distaste at X3.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 14, 2014)

Got the first bundle 5 times for me and friends. Nothing on this one for me lol


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 14, 2014)

Universe Sandbox is probably the worst sandbox game I've ever played. I suggest skipping today's bundle, it's definitely not worth the money >.>


----------



## Skelletonike (May 15, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I would have liked a copy of X3, however it is steam only which is a pity. Universe Sandbox intrigues me but not enough to overcome my distaste at X3.


What's wrong with being steam only? Aren't most of the HB mostly for steam?


----------



## grossaffe (May 15, 2014)

Skelletonike said:


> What's wrong with being steam only? Aren't most of the HB mostly for steam?


The initial point of the humble bundle was that all of the games would be available DRM Free and for all platforms (Windows, Mac, Linux).


----------



## Skelletonike (May 15, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> The initial point of the humble bundle was that all of the games would be available DRM Free and for all platforms (Windows, Mac, Linux).


Well, I've gotten tons of HB's and most have been steam or origin.


----------



## Zanoab (May 15, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Universe Sandbox is probably the worst sandbox game I've ever played. I suggest skipping today's bundle, it's definitely not worth the money >.>


 

X3:TC is worth paying $1 though.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2014)

I am not a fan of steam, I dislike not having the option to resell games.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 15, 2014)

Another super useless bundle. Not even gonna bother checking lol


----------



## pwsincd (May 15, 2014)

Day 3 is worse than day 2... not my cup of tea , whatsoever....

Me and my son are enjoying Dead island though from the previous day , never played a zombies can run fast as feck game, there usually dormant slugs.. refreshing challenge.


----------



## orcid (May 15, 2014)

Day 3 is the worst bundle ever: content for a free-to-play that costs nearly as much as on steam.


----------



## Attila13 (May 15, 2014)

OP Updated. Bundle lame as hell.... meh....

Sorry guys with the late update...but I'm in my finals session for this years University and I had classes from 8 am up until 10pm today. 
Sorry again. Tomorrow I'll be faster, because I'm free. 

Edit:


Spoiler: Sorry guys, this has already ended!



Those of you interested, check the Weekly Bundle, it's much much better, if you don't already own those games! 
It's called the "Humble Weekly Platforming".



​*The Humble Contains:*​Shank 2 + Soundtrack​Blocks that Matter +Soundtrack​BIT.Trip Runner+ Soundtrack​​*Pay the average of 6$ and you'll unlock:*​BIT.TRIP Presents... Runner 2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien + Soundtrack​Megabyte Punch + Soundtrack
Fly'n

*Pay 10$ or more to unlock:*
King Arthur's Gold
Mark of the Ninja: Special Edition

All of the games are either redeemable on steam or are DRM- Free, except for Fly'n which is a Steam exclusive. Further more, all of the games are available on Windows, Mac and Linux except for Fly'n again which is Windows only and BIT.Trip Runner which isn't available on Linux.

But either way you look it, this Weekly it's light years better than the Humble Bundle of this day. This bundle would've been better for the 3rd day Humble Bundle and The Banner Sage for the Weekly in my opinion.


 Source


----------



## grossaffe (May 15, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> OP Updated. Bundle lame as hell.... meh....
> 
> Sorry guys with the late update...but I'm in my finals session for this years University and I had classes from 8 am up until 10pm today.
> Sorry again. Tomorrow I'll be faster, because I'm free.


last week's weekly bundle was better.  I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream, 7th Guest, 11th hour, System Shock 2, etc.


----------



## Attila13 (May 15, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> last week's weekly bundle was better. I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream, 7th Guest, 11th hour, System Shock 2, etc.


 
Depends on what the end user prefers. 
I myself like this one better! And as I stated in my post, it says clearly that it's much better than the today's _daily_ bundle, not the last weeks weekly bundle...


----------



## gifi4 (May 16, 2014)

Nothing overly good since the first daily bundle so far, IMO.


----------



## Arras (May 16, 2014)

eh, since these are so short they'll probably all be reruns and/or shitty. Except maybe the very last one.


----------



## Attila13 (May 16, 2014)

Arras said:


> eh, since these are so short they'll probably all be reruns and/or shitty. Except maybe the very last one.


 
Or the 13th one...


----------



## grossaffe (May 16, 2014)

Amnesia: A Machine For Pigs is on a flash sale for $6.66


----------



## Attila13 (May 16, 2014)

OP is updated guys.
Much better bundle than yesterday. It's a good enough little bundle, go check it out!


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2014)

Damn, this bundle is worth it for the Hotline Miami game and soundtrack bundle alone. The other stuff is just a nice bonus.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 16, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> OP is updated guys.
> Much better bundle than yesterday. It's a good enough little bundle, go check it out!


I agree. This was one of the first bundles I bought and I have some good memories on playing a lot of them:

-Dear Esther isn't so much a game as it is a visual novel. A description no doubtedly sounds dull (you walk through the environment and sometimes a voice will narrate some things), but it's far more engaging than it sounds. Not something for multiple playthroughs, though.
-Capsized is a simple platformer that's also controlled with a mouse. Not that great of a game, but not bad either. Kind of like Jazz Jack Rabbit
-Awesomenauts is just that: awesome. It's as fun to play as it looks, and it looks...well...awesome. 2D MOBA is the best description.
-Thomas Was alone...I'm actually on my second playthrough on this. Extra Credits was right: THIS IS HOW YOU MAKE ENGAGING CHARACTERS, GUYS! They're just a bunch of cubes and rectangles, but their personality is just charmingly fun.
-Little inferno: still haven't played it outside wiiu. It's just "burn stuff". Very original, and far less boring than it sounds. Oh, and it's from the makers of world of goo.
-Hotline miami: this game is just fucked up. But Gahars is right: this is worthy of the price all by itself.
-Proteus: erm...I don't know what to make of this one. I think it's meant as an exploration environment. It sure is trippy, but has no point by itself other than a tech demo.
-Tiny & Big...: don't let the title fool you: this is a very fun game. You have a sort of laserpointer gun that can splice the environment into pieces. And you need to do that in the correct angle to climb ledges and cross ravines. A surprisingly decent 3D puzzler
-English country tune: another puzzle game. A top down one. I absolutely suck at this kind of games. But at the same time, I'm glad I have a copy. 
-Intrusion 2: this one I didn't like. It looks more like someone wanted to show off what he could do with a gamemaking program. metal slug is better in every way. And for that matter, capsized is better as well.
-Oil rush: I didn't get around to playing it (my graphic card kinda gave weird results), but it looks like a fully functional C&C kind of RTS. 

Not to forget: windows, linux and mac on nearly all of the games. And DRM-free download as well as the soundtracks. 

...

Damnit. I just bought it again for my second steam account. Here's hoping at least SOME of these games have local multiplayer. 


EDIT: but honestly...why the hell are they rebundling this bundle NOW? With all this linux support, it would be the best kind of promotion when steamboxes are in stores.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2014)

Several of these I had wanted to play, I did also want to play awesomenauts but I can live with the rest of those. Wonder if the dollars conversion charge will be more than what I paid.


----------



## Attila13 (May 17, 2014)

OP Updated guys!
Great bundle if you ask me, but no DRM-Free unfortunately today.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 17, 2014)

Hmm...already had this bundle. Though I think Worms clan wars is a new addition (I don't have that game).

No short reviews this time, guys. Despite buying it earlier, I hadn't had the chance to play any of it (worms is something to have in case you have friends around).


----------



## Attila13 (May 18, 2014)

OP updated guys!
I'll say it straight... Don't even bother with this one...


----------



## Taleweaver (May 18, 2014)

It's nice that you keep updating the OP, but I'm scratching my head at this one as well. A one-game bundle that's priced barely lower than on steam normally? Did all the other games drop out or something?


----------



## Attila13 (May 18, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> It's nice that you keep updating the OP, but I'm scratching my head at this one as well. A one-game bundle that's priced barely lower than on steam normally? Did all the other games drop out or something?


 
I don't know, but it's very clear that they didn't even prepare for this 14 day of bundles...they just made it in a hurry and now they're grabbing whatever they can to make a "pleasing" bundle for everyone...


----------



## pwsincd (May 19, 2014)

bundle an OST and a lame game .. going from bad to worse


----------



## Qtis (May 19, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> bundle an OST and a lame game .. going from bad to worse


 
Oh well, one hour left for the next one


----------



## CompassNorth (May 19, 2014)

$1 - Guilty Gear Isuka
$4.17 - Vanguard Princess
$10 - Blade Symphony

Vanguard Princess is $1 on Indie Gala along with other games such as 99 Spirits and War of the Human Tanks, an overall better bundle.


----------



## Attila13 (May 19, 2014)

OP Updated guys.
Better than yesterday, but still isn't really up there...



CompassNorth said:


> $1 - Guilty Gear Isuka
> $4.17 - Vanguard Princess
> $10 - Blade Symphony
> 
> ...



OP is updated already.


----------



## CompassNorth (May 19, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> OP Updated guys.
> Better than yesterday, but still isn't really up there...
> 
> 
> OP is updated already.


Whoops didn't see it when I posted D:


----------



## Attila13 (May 19, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Whoops didn't see it when I posted D:


 
No problem, don't worry.


----------



## Attila13 (May 20, 2014)

I know it's a double post, but I need to bump the thread so everyone could know that the OP is updated! 
So guys...the OP is updated...yeah...


----------



## pwsincd (May 20, 2014)

No not my kinda game . these bundles are becoming less like bundles


----------



## Attila13 (May 21, 2014)

OP Updated guys!
_Fly_ there to check it out.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2014)

I had always wanted to play Guns of Icarus and Strike Vector looks like it might fulfil part of my desire to see another game like the N64 version of Forsaken. Sadly Steam only gets in my way.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 22, 2014)

I bought this one. It may not be much of a bundle, but that race the sun seems fun enough for a couple bucks.

(oh, and linux-support is always a plus in my book  ).


----------



## Satangel (May 22, 2014)

Nothing as of yet, hopefully something in these 14 days.


----------



## Attila13 (May 22, 2014)

OP Updated guys.
Well what could I say... I'd say don't bother, but maybe some of you'll like it, so go check it out if you really want.


----------



## Satangel (May 23, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> OP Updated guys.
> Well what could I say... I'd say don't bother, but maybe some of you'll like it, so go check it out if you really want.


 
Good God this bundle makes even the past 2 bundles look 'good'. 
I'm betting last day will be the day I buy something, rest is pretty bad mmkay


----------



## gifi4 (May 23, 2014)

Why can't this be the fifth day? 
On the fifth day of bundle, the humble gave to me: 5 golden turds...


----------



## Attila13 (May 23, 2014)

OP updated guys, and WTF...they aren't even trying.... 
First I thought, when the bad bundles had arrived, and tried to convince myself that I'm wrong and they'll pull it together, but it seems that Humble Bundle it's getting worse and worse after each bundle.....  ._.  ...


----------



## Zerousen (May 23, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> OP updated guys, and WTF...they aren't even trying....
> First I thought, when the bad bundles had arrived, and tried to convince myself that I'm wrong and they'll pull it together, but it seems that Humble Bundle it's getting worse and worse after each bundle..... ._. ...


As much as I agree with you with how lame these bundles are, some people actually like these games. Sure, they aren't my taste but some people are getting games that they want and some of the proceeds go to charity. I just save my wallet for the next day.


----------



## Attila13 (May 23, 2014)

Hikaru said:


> As much as I agree with you with how lame these bundles are, some people actually like these games. Sure, they aren't my taste but some people are getting games that they want and some of the proceeds go to charity. I just save my wallet for the next day.


 
I agree with you. Maybe I didn't chose my words pretty clear, but in my post I talked about the size of the bundle, not about the games in it. In the beginning when they appeared were awesome big bundles, ones even had like 5 to 6 games with a very low price, and here I'm talking about AAA games, and there were indie bundles which even had 10+ games IIRC...but now....on some of these days was a "bundle" that had only one or two games and the rest were only DLC. Well I don't really see that being a bundle, more like a game's collector's edition, but instead of buying the actual CE you buy all of the "parts" separately, if you understand what I'm trying to say...


----------



## Arras (May 23, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> OP updated guys, and WTF...they aren't even trying....
> First I thought, when the bad bundles had arrived, and tried to convince myself that I'm wrong and they'll pull it together, but it seems that Humble Bundle it's getting worse and worse after each bundle..... ._. ...


Well duh. These only last one day, the bigger, better bundles will get full two-week releases. I said I expected all of these to be either shit or repeats much earlier in the thread


----------



## CompassNorth (May 23, 2014)

Today's bundle is decent. If they added more games it'd be good.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2014)

I already have grimrock and the $10 game does not look like something I would play, now to wonder if it is worth throwing a couple of pence at the main one.


----------



## CompassNorth (May 24, 2014)

Eve daily.
Welp, hopefully last day of the bundle is pretty good.
I'm starting to doubt it though.


----------



## Attila13 (May 24, 2014)

OP Updated guys.
What I say is don't bother if you're looking for an exciting one. At least it surely isn't for me...


----------



## Taleweaver (May 24, 2014)

Eve online? Which is actually just a sample, as it works with monthly subscriptions?

Ugh...I'm starting to wonder why I even bother checking there on a daily basis. It's hard to say this is a sellout, considering it's still pretty cheap and most of it goes to charity, but it sure is busy blurring some lines...


----------



## Skelletonike (May 24, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Eve online? Which is actually just a sample, as it works with monthly subscriptions?
> 
> Ugh...I'm starting to wonder why I even bother checking there on a daily basis. It's hard to say this is a sellout, considering it's still pretty cheap and most of it goes to charity, but it sure is busy blurring some lines...


By beating the average you actually get a nice pack. It's not for everyone for sure, but for those that enjoy the type of game, it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Attila13 (May 25, 2014)

OP Updated guys.
Go see if you like it.


----------



## CompassNorth (May 25, 2014)

At least it ends tomorrow.


----------



## pwsincd (May 26, 2014)

bought yesterdays : REverb Bundle ... was hoping for something else today .. but ffs more cack : napoloen what .....  blah .. nah ...


----------



## Attila13 (May 26, 2014)

OP Updated guys.
Go check it out. 
It's a fairly decent bundle if you ask me...But I'll let you decide, what to think about it!


----------



## Taleweaver (May 26, 2014)

Okay...meanwhile, you now pay more for the average Napoleon: total war than you pay for the Napoleon: total war collection. In other words: I don't think the average is going below 7 bucks anymore. 


I'll pass on this one. I bought one of them total war games when they were on sale last...erm...somewhere earlier this year. Haven't gotten around to install it yet, so I won't be missing out much. Besides...grand strategy games aren't games you "just play" for a bit. If you really want to play everything in the full bundle, you should probably take out a year or so in free game time...


----------



## Attila13 (May 27, 2014)

OP Updated for the last time guys!
I left my final words there so go ahead and read it if you want, but I warn you, you need to check it out, because even a president would be proud of that speech! .... 
Anyway...
I'll leave this open for one more day and after that I'm closing the thread!
Leave your thoughts about these past days about the bundles and such if you want to, until I close it down.

Well see you all later, we'll be meeting again soon on the next days of bundles, if there will ever be one again!


----------



## Taleweaver (May 27, 2014)

Sweet. Thanks for maintaining it. 

BTW...the current bundle is back to its origins: a decent pack of lesser-known games on multiple platforms. Oh, and it has metal slug in it...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 27, 2014)

Not bad, I just noticed the weekly as well.

Nothing I especially want, indeed other the Metal Slug I have heard of none of it and most seem to be takes on concepts I have already played, but I might look back in when more is unlocked.

The weekly really is a good offer though.


----------



## Joe88 (May 27, 2014)

symphony is pretty decent music game


----------

